# Jacobs photography store taking payment weeks before delivery is due



## editor (May 11, 2012)

I've ordered a lens with them and despite not being able to be give me a firm delivery date (it could be weeks), they've already gone and cashed in my payment of £500.

I'm used to retailers only taking the cash out of my account *after* they've despatched the goods, so I'm thinking about cancelling the order: why should they earn interest on my cash when they haven't given me anything?

Or is this more common than I think (it's a first for me, I have to say)?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

I've cancelled the order anyway (or at least tried to via their horrible site). 
I don't like the idea of a banking my cash in this manner.


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm used to retailers only taking the cash out of my account *after* they've despatched the goods


 
This. Well, _when_ they despatch the goods. When you place the order, they might reserve the funds on your card for payment later rather than actually debit the card.

Not usually before, unless it's a special order for something that they don't usually sell, but if you ordered it off their web site, then I wouldn't consider it such.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

It was a straight stock item. When the money went out of my account I wrote to them to confirm the item was on its way and they told me it was still on reorder, with delivery up to three weeks away.


----------



## geminisnake (May 11, 2012)

I thought it was illegal to take the money in the above circumstances(post 4) I think you might want to check that out and report it to the relevant body mate.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

Warehouse Express did this to me, which has got me thinking if they're the same company, I immediately complained and was credited with the money until they had dispatched the lens. They also gave me £50 credit note to say sorry.

I phoned up and followed up my phonecall with a traditional pen and ink signed letter. Might be worth doing the same.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2012)

You're not alone:

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-134630.html


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2012)

I've just checked my statement and the fuckers haven't refunded me either. Letters have been written,

I will NEVER use the company again.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 9, 2012)

Jacobs went into administration this week

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.u...alls-in-administrators-will-seek-buyer-update

Still trading so you should be ok


----------

